# SPI reports



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

been living in houston since august and i havent been down in spi since mid september. heading down for thanksgiving. anyone have any reports out of spi? any feedback would be appreciated! 

tight lines


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Reds are abundant north of spi.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for the report, david. green to you


----------

